# STEERING WHEEL FEST!



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

YEAH YOU HEARD RIGHT....I'M SICK OF LOOKIN FOR PICS AND PRICES ON THE WEB, SO BE RESOURCEFUL...BESIDES ITS AN INTRESTING TOPIC FOR A "FEST" :biggrin:


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

one i'm diggin...


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

For my black Cutty...


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

popular choices...







o in the white cutty..








hmm...


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I've always dug the banjo style wheels- Colorado Customs also offers a bunch of beautiful wheels.


----------



## 4UHater$ (Aug 20, 2003)

go to lazerwerks, they can do custom wheels with anything you want in them, including your club plaque.


Holla


----------



## BdyWarmHeartAnemik (Oct 19, 2003)

i saw them and really want one but they dont look thick.....how thick r the ones from lazer werks.


----------



## Boy Wonder (Nov 27, 2003)

loving this one


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

where would i get one of those babies online?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Jan 3 2004, 08:41 PM
> *where would i get one of those babies online?*


http://www.grantproducts.com 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 3 2004, 10:25 PM


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

This is what Im sporting in my Lac :biggrin: 








Thinking of upgrading to a Nardi 
before there gone :biggrin:


----------



## LowLIfeVW (Dec 23, 2003)

Im gettin a custom billet one lazered out at my work on monday. Ive been waiting for 4 months and im finally gonna get it :biggrin: 

Ill post pix


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jan 3 2004, 10:50 PM
> *This is what Im sporting in my Lac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 If you find a place that has a NARDI in stock let me know man , cuz everywhere I have found said they are on backorder for at least 2-3 months


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

sellin one of these for $100 shipped brand new.

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/spideraccessor...whgrfogtwo.html


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 4 2004, 08:37 AM
> *If you find a place that has a NARDI in stock let me know man , cuz everywhere I have found said they are on backorder for at least 2-3 months*


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

any nice wheels wrapping in blue?


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

NARDI's....forget about ordering one tho!


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

IF ANYBODY GOT THE LINK TO THE MAHOGANY ONE LIKE THIS ON EBAY, PM ME WITH THE LINK!!!!...P.S. ITS ***NARDI*** NOT THE AUTOTECHNICIA (SP) ONES...


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 4 2004, 11:50 AM
> *sellin one of these for $100 shipped brand new.
> 
> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/spideraccessor...whgrfogtwo.html*


the one in my linc is just like that one, you might be able to see it in this pic. damn i need to get some interior shots of the linc!











Last edited by stankin85 at Jan 8 2004, 03:14 AM


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

personally... i love my LECARRA!!! despite the fact that it is french


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Here are a couple I like, pretty decent prices too.

http://www.truckn-store.com/product.asp?re...lt.asp&ID=25091

http://www.truckn-store.com/product.asp?re...lt.asp&ID=25090


----------

